# JO wants out; Top Destination: LA Lakers



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/nb...GsV8QwjsVlZ7B05nYcB?author=Adrian+Wojnarowski

*Jackson: J.O. wants out of Indy*

By Adrian Wojnarowski

Thursday, May 10, 2007 10:53 pm EDT

SALT LAKE CITY -- As Jermaine O'Neal tries to conduct some public damage control about his understood desire to leave the Indiana Pacers, his old teammate, Golden State's Stephen Jackson, says he knows how badly O'Neal wants a trade from Indy.
"I don't think he has any patience (left), but Jermaine is the ultimate professional," Jackson told Yahoo! Sports on Wednesday. "But he wants to get out of there because all of the guys they brought in to build the team around him are gone now. Me, Ron (Artest) and Al (Harrington). I've heard rumors that (Jamaal) Tinsley wants to leave, too.
"I just hope J.O. gets put in the best situation because he is a great player."
O'Neal, 28, is playing semantics with his trade request to Pacers executives. Request? Demand? Whatever he wants to call it, it's been made clear to Donnie Walsh and Larry Bird that the 6-foot-11 All-Star would rather leave than stay. *At the top of his list of destinations are the Los Angeles Lakers*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jermaine, Come on doooooown!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bynum for O'neal, get it done!


----------



## Kobester888 (Jul 8, 2005)

Check out this article: http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_21913.shtml

Possibly O'Neal and Tinsley?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobester888 said:


> Check out this article: http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_21913.shtml
> 
> Possibly O'Neal and Tinsley?


too bad Tinsley is always injured


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

God... I do NOT want Tinsley. Not is he always injured, he's also a headcase.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ I would take Tinsley for 41 games over the guy in my avatar for 82. 

And if they just give up Odom and filler for Jermaine, that's a no-brainer. He has been no more injured than Odom over their careers and he's a vastly superior defender and shot blocker. We'd lose ball handling ability, but that's what the MLE should be (finally) used for; a ball handler at PG.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Problem with Jermaine though on the offensive end is he is completely one dimensional, all he can do is post up, while Odom on the other hand is very versatile. I'm just not a big fan of JO I guess, and would hate to lose Odom to a player like JO, since it's not vastly upgrading our team, or even upgrading it at all.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Eternal said:


> Problem with Jermaine though on the offensive end is he is completely one dimensional, all he can do is post up, while Odom on the other hand is very versatile. I'm just not a big fan of JO I guess, and would hate to lose Odom to a player like JO, since it's not vastly upgrading our team, or even upgrading it at all.


I wouldn't call him a great post up scorer. He shoots a lot of jumpers and fadeaways (too many I say).


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I wouldn't call him a great post up scorer. He shoots a lot of jumpers and fadeaways (too many I say).


Great point, even more reasons not to want him for Odom!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The One said:


> too bad Tinsley is always injured


He played in 72 games this year, more than 7 Lakers, and tied with 2 others.



> Problem with Jermaine though on the offensive end is he is completely one dimensional, all he can do is post up, while Odom on the other hand is very versatile.


Jermaine has great range and occasionally takes his man off the dribble. If anything, he doesn't post enough.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Management Isn't Going To Pay Three People In The Starting Lineup $53 Million! And As Long As They're Not Zombies From 28 Weeks Later They're Not Going To Give Up Bynum And Odom To Get Someone Who Is No More Productive Than Odom.*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobester888 said:


> Check out this article: http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_21913.shtml
> 
> Possibly O'Neal and Tinsley?


I value this as much as I value the gum on the bottom of my shoe... you can thank the author for that one.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if we could get pau without giving up odom, man that would be sweet. jermaine apparently isn't a banger, he looks to take jumpshots. i prefer pau over him, and he costs about 6-7 million less. 

it would be real difficult to get JO without losing LO and bynum... whoever wrote that article is dumb.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

afobisme said:


> if we could get pau without giving up odom, man that would be sweet. jermaine apparently isn't a banger, he looks to take jumpshots. i prefer pau over him, and he costs about 6-7 million less.
> 
> it would be real difficult to get JO without losing LO and bynum... whoever wrote that article is dumb.


Too be honest, I would much rather have Gasol than JO.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

koberules24 said:


> *Management Isn't Going To Pay Three People In The Starting Lineup $53 Million! And As Long As They're Not Zombies From 28 Weeks Later They're Not Going To Give Up Bynum And Odom To Get Someone Who Is No More Productive Than Odom.*


Management better be ready to pay 3 guys 53 million if they want to contend. Especially considering Kobe will be making 30 mill a year soon. They can't expect to contend and do it cheaply.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Management better be ready to pay 3 guys 53 million if they want to contend. Especially considering Kobe will be making 30 mill a year soon. They can't expect to contend and do it cheaply.


Kobe won't ever make anywhere near $30M/year, like, ever. This CBA doesn't allow it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Problem with Jermaine though on the offensive end is he is completely one dimensional, all he can do is post up, while Odom on the other hand is very versatile. I'm just not a big fan of JO I guess, and would hate to lose Odom to a player like JO, since it's not vastly upgrading our team, or even upgrading it at all.


I disagree. Odom is versatile offensively, but he doesn't actually utilize it all that much, and his career average is 15.8 ppg on mediocre efficiency, and even lower than that playing with a double team draw in Bryant. Plus, the difference between JO and LO defensively is vast and an easily identifiable upgrade.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Eternal said:


> Problem with Jermaine though on the offensive end is he is completely one dimensional, all he can do is post up, while Odom on the other hand is very versatile. I'm just not a big fan of JO I guess, and would hate to lose Odom to a player like JO, since it's not vastly upgrading our team, or even upgrading it at all.


The reason I would prefer JO is that his game is primarily post-up and he doesn't go out for jumpers. Our best post-up offensive player may be leaving (Chris Mihm). Our second best post-up scorer is bynum, who has major lapses defensively. Kwame Brown still doesn't know how to catch a ball although his man to man defense is good. Too often Odom stands around the perimeter. He is great at driving to the hoop but far too often he does not. JO over Odom anyday.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> The reason I would prefer JO is that his game is primarily post-up and he doesn't go out for jumpers.


Oh, he does. I think 82games.com actually tracked this last year, and Jermaine was one of the highest big men in the league at % of jumpers taken at something crazy around 70%.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Oh, he does. I think 82games.com actually tracked this last year, and Jermaine was one of the highest big men in the league at % of jumpers taken at something crazy around 70%.


Hence the low shooting percentage. I can't understand for the life of me why he would make himself a jumpshooter when his jumper is really not that reliable. And Jermaine's postup skills are pretty good, why not utilize that? Is it the injuries?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Hence the low shooting percentage. I can't understand for the life of me why he would make himself a jumpshooter when his jumper is really not that reliable. And Jermaine's postup skills are pretty good, why not utilize that? Is it the injuries?


That was part of it last year. For the last two months of this year, he was basically playing on one leg, but before that, he was posting up closer to the basket more often. The jump shot was supposed to be an alternative weapon at first, but now he's turning into Rik Smits on offense.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Management better be ready to pay 3 guys 53 million if they want to contend. Especially considering Kobe will be making 30 mill a year soon. They can't expect to contend and do it cheaply.


That may be so, but management had a big enough problem spending $50 million on Shaq and Kobe so I'm not sure they're going to be primed for spending over that amount b/c of two highly inconsistent and injury prone players having to compensate for each other on the floor. If we have no other alternative then, obviously, you add JO when given the opportunity but not for an obscene price.


----------

